# اللهجة المصرية: ملو



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

لعبدالحليم حافظ أغنية اسمها أحضان الحبايب يقول فيها:

ابكي ابكي تحت الليالي والخوف ملو الضلوع

ما معنى كلمة " ملّو " بتشديد حرف اللام كما أسمعها منه.

وشكرا


----------



## Matat

amro hakami said:


> ابكي ابكي تحت الليالي والخوف ملو الضلوع


الخوف ملو الدموع*

"ملو" يعني مليئا. أي إن الخوف يملؤه الدموع


----------



## cherine

بل إن الضلوع ممتلئة بالخوف، واللام ليست مشددة.


----------



## Matat

cherine said:


> بل إن الضلوع ممتلئة بالخوف، واللام ليست مشددة.



هل أنت متأكدة أنه يقول "ملو الضلوع"؟ بحثت على (جوجل) ووجدت بعض المواقع تقول "الدموع" كهذاوبعضها تقول "الضلوع" كهذا.لكن حين سمعت الكلمات على اليوتوب سمعت "الدموع".


----------



## cherine

سأحاول الاستماع للأغنية والتأكد من الكلمة الصحيحة، لكنى حتى لو كانت الكلمة "الدموع"، يظل المعنى أنها هي الممتلئة بالخوف وليس العكس.


----------



## Matat

cherine said:


> سأحاول الاستماع للأغنية والتأكد من الكلمة الصحيحة، لكنى حتى لو كانت الكلمة "الدموع"، يظل المعنى أنها هي الممتلئة بالخوف وليس العكس.



آه. لقد فهمت الآن. شكرا.


----------



## serajseraj

ملو من الالتواء يعني ضلوعه التوت من الخوف


----------



## cherine

لا بل مَلْو من الامتلاء، أي أن ضلوعه (أو دموعه) امتلأت بالخوف.


----------

